# Storing new handtools



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been recently beefing up my handtool collection with some new and new-to-me handplanes and a set of LV saws. I want to keep them close at hand so that I can access them quickly but I also want to protect them. I have a few options;

1. I could incorporate them into the bench itself, but this seems foolish as they are likely to get nicked and dinged.
2. I could store them on my back bench, but again the traffic between benches is pretty likely to damage them. 
3. I could store them on my rolling cart, but that means reengineering it to add real estate to the top, a good move, but not scalable, I'd have to do it again as the collection grew.

Help me out by showing me your handtool storage solutions, what do you like, what would you change? I have a lot of planes and saws, and tons of marking and measuring tools. I store them all in a six drawer mechanics tool box, like this one but I am growing out of that fit and need to do something else.

I have no qualms about a quick and dirty solution, nor would I balk at an heirloom build, I just need to organize.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Is your bench near a wall? I use a French cleat system all over the shop and just make holders for the various tools as needed. It's relatively simple, effective and can be rearranged depending on project.

Hand planes have a till that hangs on the French cleats



That works for near the wall. If my bench was in the middle of the shop, I would probably build in a drawer base to store the commonly used hand tools.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

do a search for tool storage It should bring up a lot of potential solutions.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

What, someone who doesn't have problems with tools rusting?

Do you live in Arizona or something?

I store mine in a sealed cabinet with a can of DampRid always freshly standing by…....


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm at the point I'm trolling CL for rolling toolboxes. I've lost so much potential storeage from having pegboard I can't stand it. As soon as I can find a decent deal, the peg board is coming down for more shelves or cabinets.


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

That's the kind of thinking I'm after JayT. I'll have to inspect that closely and see where it goes from there.

rwe2156 I have a pretty low humidity environment but to be on the safe side I store them in the tool box with a lot of desiccant.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)




----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

Fridge, das nice!, out of the way but close at hand…ever catch an ankle on the totes or irons?

Also that's a wicked benchtop, looks like a quilt.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Make sure you check out BigRedKnothead's French Cleat Wall as well. His is much more furniture/heirloom grade than what I've done. I hope to do something similar, but wasn't going to put the effort in, yet, when I plan to build a new garage and shop in the next couple of years.

He also has a really nice plane till


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Haven't yet. Thanks bud. It came out well I think.


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

Just make a custom tool box to suit your needs. They don't have to be real fancy, but they are priceless when it comes to keeping your tools right where you need them.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

You are in the same boat I am in: arriving at that point in time when the need for tool storage is needed. As all have said above, it is now your time to do a cabinet project. It shall lead you down the fun path of cabinet carcass construction, face frames, doors, etc. "Fun" path aka wood working knowledge that will be highly beneficial to you down the road for all sorts of projects.


----------

